# Bachelor of Education - Primary - Brisbane



## lynseyhelen (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,
I'm 31 and I would like to study primary school teaching in Brisbane, after much research I find that I need to pay over 40,000AUD for the course, I am only allowed to work 20 hours per week and must have at least 18000 AUD to bring in to Australia with me. 
I have more than 10 years experience as a Learning & Development Specialist in Corporate Management and would like to know if I can get any credits from a good university to complete this course sooner than 4 years and at this cost? I don't see how it is possible to study, work and live there with those type of costs.
If anyone can offer any suggestions, alternatives or advice then I would love to hear from you.
Thanks in advance
Lynsey


----------

